# brush replacement on tilt trim motor



## fishinrick (Jan 11, 2005)

Just thought I would pass this tip along to anyone to any one who may need new brushes in their tilt trim motor. I needed to replace my brushes in my motor when it quit working and I had to tap it with what ever was handy to get it to work .the marinas around wanted 175$ for brush and seal kit .disassembled motor and went to local motor repair shop with worn out brushes. they ordered me new brushes for 3$ each and as far as the seal kit it appeared to be a o-ring that I really didnt need anyway. works great. I hope this may help someone save a bunch of money . good luck Rick


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Yea I'd say that's a pretty good savings..even if you don't feel comfortable pulling apart your trim motor you can usually save some money by taking it to an industrial motor repair shop for service, but the way you went is the ultimate savings!
If you want a new O-ring try a large hardware store or piping supply company!


----------

